# CSS einbinden [Anfänger]



## Salzman (25. Dezember 2003)

*CSS einbinen [Anfänger]*

Mit diesem Tutorial möchte ich zeigen wie man CSS z.B. in ein HTML-Dokument einbindet.

* 1. Methode *

Einfachste aber auch nicht unbedingt Sinnvollste Variante CSS in eine Website einzubinden ist, in jedem HTML-Tag die style’s für selbigen zudefinieren.  Was in etwa so aussieht, bzw. aussehen kann.


```
<p style="color:red;"> Dieser Text ist Rot </p>
<a href="about:blank" style="text-decoration: none;"> Ich habe kein Unterstrich </a>
```

Zu Empfehlen ist diese art aber nicht, jedenfalls nicht groß flächig. Man sollte sich auf kleinere Sachen wie die größe einer Tabelle beschränken.

* 2. Methode *

CSS kann direkt im Head eingebaut werden. Das sieht folgendermaßen aus.


```
<HTML><HEAD><TITLE> Beispiel Dokument </TITLE>
<style type="text/css">
   H1 { color:red; }
   P { color:gray; font-family:Arial; }
</style>
</HEAD>
<BODY>
......
```
Bei dieser Methode werden die style bei jeder Seite in den Head geschrieben, was z.B. durch PHP kaum ein unter schied zu der dritten Methode machen würde, aber nicht jeder macht seine Website in PHP.

* 3. Methode *

Bei dieser Methode setzt man ein Link zu einer externen CSS Datei.
Zu dieser Variante gibt es hier schon ein Tutorial, aber ich werde es hier noch mal beschreiben. 


```
<HTML><HEAD>
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="ziel/Ordner/Datei.css">
</HEAD>
<BODY>
......
```
 Bei dieser ersten Variante benutzt man HTML zum einbinden der Datei. 


```
<HTML><HEAD>
<style type="text/css">
@import url(ziel/Ordner/Datei.css);
</style>
</HEAD>
<BODY>
......
```
Bei dieser zweiten Variante bindet man die CSS Datei über CSS selber ein.

Der Vorteil dieser beiden Varianten ist es, das man nicht in jeder Datei seiner Website die Gesamten Stylesheets wieder rein schreiben muss, sonder sie gebündelt in einer Datei einbindet. So das die Stylesheets vollkommen unabhängig von der Website verändert werden können.


Salz`
ICQ: #89042863


----------

